# WOULD APPRECIATE ANY HELP IF POSSIBLE!!!



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi,

I am new to this site and would appreciate any help if possible. I have had dp/dr for about 15 months after having a major panic attack. Things were finally starting to get better with the symptoms, however two weeks ago it came back...in full force and with a vengeance. This time though things seem to be very different then when I first had it and I am really scared that maybe it's something else and not dp. Here is a brief explanation of my symptoms...PLEASE..if anyone can help me determine if this is dp PLEASE feel free to let me know as I am suffering greatly and could really use all of the help I can get. I don't have any support with this and I am extremely worried 

I feel like I am out of my body. Like I am floating outside of my body. My head (and body) feels weightless. I feel like I am trapped inside of my body. I feel like my hands are not attached to my body and they feel awkward to use. Last week, I felt scared to even have a body...like it was foreign. I cannot recognize myself in the mirror. No matter how hard I try! Same goes for pictures of myself. I don't recognize my family members. I mean I know their names and stuff, but I don't feel like I recognize their faces. TIME seems to go by very very slow. I don't know why.

Here comes the scary stuff...EVERYTHING AROUND ME, every single thing I see, looks unfamiliar. I literally question EVERY single thing I see. For example, I know that there is a pen on the table. But I question in my head when I see it, "what is that? What is a pen?" This is even more disturbing because I question "what people are"....for example, when I look at people, they seem like a foreign concept to me. And they are everywhere! I can't even watch tv because I see people and the questions start of "what are they!".

The worst part of this is that I question everything that I do. Literally. Like if I am washing dishes, I will ask to myself "what are dishes? Why am I washing them? What is washing", etc...it's driving me crazy because it makes daily living so f-ing difficult! The constant questioning of every single thing and what I do is driving me absolutely nuts!

Also, when I look at people, I don't see them connected with mind and body, like as a single dentity. Instead I view them as how I feel -- and that is separate from my body. I can't just look at them normally.

I really think I've gone totally crazy and maybe have psychosis. I could REALLY use all of the help I could get...I am seeing a therapist as well as a psychiatrist but I don't think they really fully understand what I am trying to explain.

PLEASE ANYONE -- help me if you can! I would greatly appreciate it  please feel free t


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you so much for your help! I really appreciate your insight...I'm concerned about quite a few of the symptoms though...know particular...would you mind if I asked you about them so you can determine whether or not it is from the dp? Please let me know!!! Thank you so much!!! Xoxo


----------



## fresko123 (Jan 23, 2013)

I have the symptoms of everything looking unfamiliar. I'm pretty sure that's derealization, and the feeling detached from your body is depersonalization. It used to be a lot worse for me, and during that time it's like I knew what things were, but my brain couldn't process them. Like I would constantly think, "what's that all about?" For instance, I would see a tree and know its a tree with leaves and branches but I just couldn't understand what the deal with that tree was! It's so hard to describe, but I know exactly what you're going through. Also, my apartment suddenly became very unfamiliar to me. I knew it was my apartment, but it looked so weird and foreign. These symptoms made me become very depressed, but you just can't let it get you down. I know it can be so scary at first, but it does get better!!


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

When will it get better!? I can't even watch tv, because the constant question of "what are people" constantly runs throughout my head. Its so hard for me to look at a person because I don't know what it is. And I am not referring to their face either. Its like the whole 'concept' of what a person is that is driving me crazy. EVERYTHING seems unfamiliar to me. People talking, the words sound strange. It's like my brain is a hard-drive of a computer that has been totally wiped away. It's like I haveto learn how to function in life all over again. Does this sound like DP/DR!? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## fresko123 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes, it does sound a lot like DP/DR to me. Getting better all depends on the individual person though. Do you know what triggered your DP/DR? When I first had it I seriously thought I was going nutso. But it's important to know that a lot of people experience this in their lives, and you are not alone! I even had a hard time talking on the phone (occasionally still do) because I couldn't comprehend that there's was someone talking in my ear, but not there physically, it really freaked me out. The way I started helping myself out of this was by not worrying and freaking out so much! I just feel my symptoms without letting them scare me, because if I start worrying or letting them scare me I know I'm just making it worse. It's about taking a passive stance so my body and mind can work this out on its own. DP/DR does no long term damage, and when it passes you'll be the same person you always were.


----------



## LS_RT408 (Feb 8, 2013)

Well, everyone keeps saying that it is YOU that is causing yourself to be in this constant state. But honestly, I didn't do anything but have a panic attack, to bring it on. I try to not focus on it. I go out, I go to work, I take care of my kid...But its STILL there, and I was told that it waon't go away until the brain feels that it is no longer threatened. Is it possible that the DP/DR is causing me to feel all of these things? The worst part of it is that I don't recognize literally ANYTHING. So how could I be the one that is causing these sensations? I don't tell myself "you don't know what a person is...you don't recognize that thing over there"....so I just don't get it. Nothing makes sense to me. Nothing.


----------



## fresko123 (Jan 23, 2013)

No, it's not you causing yourself to be in this state, and I'm certainly not blaming you. Mine was triggered by a panic attack also, that's all it took for me too! Yes, it is possible for DP/DR to be causing all these things. You have to accept that DP might be there for a while, but that's OK! Just know that it will pass eventually. Also, your body does things that you have no control over, like DP. It is causing you to be in this state, even though you don't want to be. You just have to stop fighting it, and live with it for a while, and I know that it is easier said than done, but I promise you it gets easier in time. It is true that it gradually goes away when the brain no longer feels threatened, but constantly worrying and thinking about it tells your brain that there's still something there to be threatened of.


----------



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Mine was also triggered by panic attack /anxiety .And i get what your feeling and coming from, asking yourself "why, and how will i get better", And the constant over analyzed endless questions of "philosophy and psychology" Why are we here? , What are humans? am i human? ,Is there a god? somewhat of being alienated from your-self-being-body(not feeling human yourself.) Best answers to those questions is a unanswered one.Distraction is the key and also adapting to Dp until you balance your thoughts and point of views. Remembering how your lived before DP happen, remembering how your thought process was or remembering how fun of a person or caring person your were, How well your worked well with your body.. Some people tend your view them self's more then being human, as being the only one with this feeling/will of power. Or Thinking they switch places with the brains ,as you are your brain and struggling how to use your body or thoughts .But all reality there not . They , and yourself are as human beings can get .Its best to get rid of the symptoms at a time ,then you will master how to avoid or stop it from coming back. There's negative thinking , physical fear, thinking/thoughtful Fears, etc. You know yourself which symptoms you have .

- Overall, try not to think to hard about thinking or thoughts, Look for the positives in the negatives as much as possible. Keep life and questions as simple as possible and Don't make something hard even harder to do or answer . Good luck and welcome ~


----------

